# Imagine that, the Bible is Calvinistic !



## Hippo (Feb 5, 2009)

James White's "The Dividing Line" of 29/01/09 is well worth a listen from 37:50 into the broadcast to the end.

Dr White was about to discuss our rather boisterous recent TR threads however he took an atheist caller named Darren who was so interesting that it took up th entire rest of the show.

Darren had been a Southern Baptist who "deconverted" overnight when he read Romans 9 and realised that far from being a forgotten heresy (as he had thought) Calvinism was actually the only sensible way to interpret the Bible and Darren viewed the Calvinistic God as being a monster.

In the 12 years since this deconversion Darren had recently softened in his strident atheism and had been studying the Bble hard, he now had a really impressive grasp of Calvinism but had big questions concerning how God could not be the author of sin and still be sovereign. 

Now these are big questions that have to be addressed and James White did a sterling job of explaining how God's sovereignty and man's sin can be reconciled. these are questions that I am sure that many here still struggle with on occasion.

It is an interesting discussion.


----------



## Confessor (Feb 6, 2009)

Hippo said:


> James White's "The Dividing Line" of 29/01/09 is well worth a listen from 37:50 into the broadcast to the end.
> 
> Dr White was about to discuss our rather boisterous recent TR threads however he took an atheist caller named Darren who was so interesting that it took up th entire rest of the show.
> 
> ...



I know Darrin personally (kinda)! He is a really good Facebook friend of mine. We have good discussions on a group called Two Chix Apologetics.


----------



## Hippo (Feb 6, 2009)

Confessor said:


> I know Darrin personally (kinda)! He is a really good Facebook friend of mine. We have good discussions on a group called Two Chix Apologetics.



Say Hi from me, he asked good questions in a really constructive way. 

He has far too good a mind for it to be wasted on an atheist. He may find J Gresham Machin an interesting read to show that an enquiring mind and a love of logic is at the heart of the Reformed approach to faith.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 6, 2009)

Cool.

I'll never forget the Wednesday evening Bible study when I was the pastor of an A/G church when the little lady on the second row said, 'Pastor, I was reading Ephesians and the Bible actually uses the word 'predestinate' and means it.' The lights came on in her from that day on!


----------



## Confessor (Feb 6, 2009)

Hippo said:


> Confessor said:
> 
> 
> > I know Darrin personally (kinda)! He is a really good Facebook friend of mine. We have good discussions on a group called Two Chix Apologetics.
> ...



Will do.

Darrin is actually an Objectivist, but he has diverged from the strict Randian form of the system. I honestly don't know exactly how he diverges (I'm not too familiar with the basic system anyway), but I know that he does. He is definitely an intelligent guy. Extremely smart.


----------



## Confessor (Feb 11, 2009)

Interestingly enough, Darrin has very recently changed from non-theist (basically atheist without the "new atheist" garbage attached) to agnostic, and he told me doesn't want to remain agnostic long. He has said he would enjoy an informal though academic debate with me.

So, what I'm getting at is that I would really appreciate prayer so that I can present a compelling argument, and more importantly an argument which presents the Gospel. Darrin is an incredibly intelligent individual (and one who is very familiar with Calvinism and presuppositionalism), which I actually think might help my case, because he will rarely misunderstand any points that I make. He might see holes in them, but he won't misunderstand legitimate points of mine.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 11, 2009)

I have prayed for you, Ben!


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Feb 11, 2009)

Confessor said:


> Interestingly enough, Darrin has very recently changed from non-theist (basically atheist without the "new atheist" garbage attached) to agnostic, and he told me doesn't want to remain agnostic long. He has said he would enjoy an informal though academic debate with me.
> 
> So, what I'm getting at is that I would really appreciate prayer so that I can present a compelling argument, and more importantly an argument which presents the Gospel. Darrin is an incredibly intelligent individual (and one who is very familiar with Calvinism and presuppositionalism), which I actually think might help my case, because he will rarely misunderstand any points that I make. He might see holes in them, but he won't misunderstand legitimate points of mine.



Will do.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 11, 2009)

praying for you, Ben


----------

